# Trillium grandiflorum



## Phred (Apr 25, 2021)

I have a couple hundred of these I’ve been growing in pots for the last 6 years. I’m doing a mass planting when I finally figure out where we’re moving too.


----------



## eds (Apr 25, 2021)

Wow! Great show and will look amazing when you finally get to plant them.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 25, 2021)

And if you move to FL, Az, TX?


----------



## abax (Apr 25, 2021)

Gorgeous and so well grown. I wish I had some of them to plant in my woods.


----------

